
AWS RoboMaker – Develop, Test, Deploy, and Manage Intelligent Robotics Apps - appwiz
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-robomaker-develop-test-deploy-and-manage-intelligent-robotics-apps/
======
hcrisp
This looks like a cloud-enabled way to scale up agent-training for
reinforcement learning, am I correct? If so, this could be a great enabler for
developing robotic controls. I'm surprised that the article does not mention
"reinforcement learning" at all.

~~~
coleray
I would like to optimize the entire develop/deploy/monitor process by being
able to make a change, iterate quickly in simulation, get the change out
safely, and monitor once it's in production.

By being able to create simulations easily, as well as scale them out,
training reinforcement learning models is a natural use case, however it
extends to other aspects of robotics development as well.

------
coleray
I'm an engineer on the RoboMaker team, I would love to hear feedback about our
service.

